# historique de Safari



## dakar (30 Mars 2007)

bonjour
je voudrais bien un renseignement, svp  (j'ai cherché dans toute la Recherche Safari, et rien  à ce sujet) :  l'historique de Safari 2.0.4 ne me conserve que les endroits que j'ai visités depuis une semaine, seulement.
Y aurait-il un moyen d'allonger le délai de conservation ? je ne sais pas comment ni où.
Merci


----------



## da capo (30 Mars 2007)

Oh il doit y avoir un ou deux petits programmes permettant de le faire.

Sinon, si tu te sens l'&#226;me d'un bricoleur, tu peux &#233;diter les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Safari pour r&#233;gler _&#224; la main_ dur&#233;e et quantit&#233; maxi.

Ce fichier de pr&#233;f&#233;rences est : com.apple.Safari.plist
Il est situ&#233; dans tondossierutilisateur/BiBlioth&#232;que/Pr&#233;f&#233;rences

Fais en une copie que tu placeras en lieu s&#251;r, au cas o&#249;...

Quitte Safari
Ouvre le fichier com.apple.Safari.plist avec un &#233;diteur de texte.
Cherche WebKitHistoryAgeInDaysLimit
Modifie la section comme suit :

 <key>WebKitHistoryAgeInDaysLimit</key>
 <string>_ici le nombre de jours d&#233;sir&#233;_</string>
 <key>WebKitHistoryItemLimit</key>
 <string>_ici le nombre maxi d'entr&#233;es dans l'historique_</string>

Bien sur, le plus &#233;tant l'ennemi du bien, ne mets pas des valeurs trop grandes car comme effet imm&#233;diat tu resentirais un ralentissement du lancement de Safari (il faut bien les charger toutes ces adresses).


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2007)

A premi&#232;re vue, ce n'est pas possible :

(extrait de l'aide Safari)
_Safari enregistre l'adresse des pages Web que vous ouvrez. Safari conserve dans l'Historique les pages que vous avez ouvertes pendant environ une semaine._

Il y a peut-&#234;tre des extensions ailleurs que chez Apple (voir eventuellement PAR ICI), ou alors utiliser un navigateur qui permet le param&#233;trage de la dur&#233;e de r&#233;tention (au hasard, Camino, Op&#233;ra..)


edit : grill&#233;-carbonis&#233;


----------



## da capo (30 Mars 2007)

Pssst, Romuald 
regarde au dessus


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2007)

Moi y'en a être vieux quinqua arthritique. Le temps que je tape ma réponse, tu me grilles, et le temps que j'édite pour le signaler, tu me le fais remarquer.
   
bouhouhou
   
:mouais:


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2007)

Cela dit, il y a aussi une limite de "poids".... car quand tu surfes beaucoup, tu peux constater qu'au lieu de conserver une semaine, tu peux te retrouver avec juste 1 jour ou 2 (voire moins...) de conserv&#233;.


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2007)

Tu peux utiliser safari enhancer pour modifier &#231;a, mais &#233;galement la limite de "poids" (ou de l'historique) dont parle r&#233;my si tu surfes beaucoup. Et comme dit pr&#233;c&#233;demment ne mets pas de trop grandes valeurs sinon apr&#232;s &#231;a rame.  

PS : Onyx le fait aussi si tu l'as d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## dakar (31 Mars 2007)

merci à tous, pour les conseils avisés ;  je vais aller voir Onyx, dont on dit tant de bien sur les forums ! à défaut, je ferai la manip indiquée..


----------

